# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Trying out a new lab

## Rawdata01

So, I checked out this new lab. Ordered and so far so good. 

LuxPharma on another board. Anyone else tried them and if so whats your take?

----------

